# World Record Holder Quiz



## ThomasJE (May 5, 2013)

Hi all,

I have created a Sporcle quiz on the WCA world record holders. The URL is here:
http://www.sporcle.com/games/ThomasJE/rubiks-cube-world-record-holders
I have also embedded it on my website:
http://thomasje.webs.com/world-record-holder-quiz
The rules are pretty self explanatory; you name a cuber, and if they are a world record holder, the answer will show up. For people with multiple world records (e.g. Zemdegs), you only need to type their name once for all their records to appear.

Also, I know that kinch2002 created a quiz like this, but it hasn't been updated for some time now.

Enjoy!


----------



## okayama (May 5, 2013)

> Rubik's Cube: Multiple Blindfolded - Single 33/33 in 54:21


No, 33/37 54:21.

EDIT:


> Rubik's Cube: With feet - Average 35.13


35.15


----------



## Noahaha (May 5, 2013)

You forgot to make it accept:


Spoiler



Pleskowicz without the Michal


.
It also doesn't accept:


Spoiler



Bingliang li unless you just put li


.

Nice quiz though.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (May 5, 2013)

18/29. Forgot 7x7. Who likes feet and clock idk. Forgot how to spell Michal's last name. Can't spell Maskow.


----------



## Michael Womack (May 5, 2013)

This can be tricky with funky spelled names


----------



## yoinneroid (May 5, 2013)

and you got Michał Pleskowicz wrong, it's Michał instead of Michal (in case you can't spot the difference, take a look at the ł)


----------



## ThomasJE (May 5, 2013)

okayama said:


> No, 33/37 54:21.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 35.15



Fixed.



Noahaha said:


> You forgot to make it accept:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Fixed. I forgot to put the 'i' i Bingliang and forgot to add the 'Pleskowicz' option.



TheNextFeliks said:


> 18/29. Forgot 7x7. Who likes feet and clock idk. Forgot how to spell Michal's last name. Can't spell Maskow.



I got 26. Forgot feet single, megaminx average and couldn't spell Michal's last name.



Michael Womack said:


> This can be tricky with funky spelled names



Indeed...



yoinneroid said:


> and you got Michał Pleskowicz wrong, it's Michał instead of Michal (in case you can't spot the difference, take a look at the ł)



Fixed.

Also, if you want some stats on the answers people gave, look here:
http://www.sporcle.com/games/ThomasJE/rubiks-cube-world-record-holders/results


----------



## applemobile (May 5, 2013)

4/29.


----------



## Username (May 5, 2013)

23/29 in one minute


----------



## Carrot (May 5, 2013)

please make it accept letters without accents... I spent 3 minutes trying to figure out how to make it accept Balint Bodor (I have no idea which letters requires accents and what accents)...

also, 18 correct xD can spell peoples names :/


----------



## stevecho816 (May 5, 2013)

23/29 Spelling is hard


----------



## Mikel (May 5, 2013)

I got 27/29 I couldn't remember With Feet single and Rubik's Clock average 

Edit: I spelled Pleskowicz and Kowalczyk correctly. I am not very familiar with Polish speaking either


----------



## cubernya (May 5, 2013)

I created something similar to this about a year ago, I just haven't been keeping it completely up to date


----------



## antoineccantin (May 5, 2013)

You should accept first names.

I remembered a few first names, but didn't know how to spell the last names.


----------



## ThomasJE (May 5, 2013)

Odder said:


> please make it accept letters without accents... I spent 3 minutes trying to figure out how to make it accept Balint Bodor (I have no idea which letters requires accents and what accents)...
> 
> also, 18 correct xD can spell peoples names :/



Done.



antoineccantin said:


> You should accept first names.
> 
> I remembered a few first names, but didn't know how to spell the last names.



Will do.


----------



## FinnGamer (May 5, 2013)

You got 24 out of 29 answers correct
Fmc,clock single, OH single Feet Singel/avg


----------



## MirzaCubing (May 5, 2013)

29/29

I have no life


----------



## HMS (May 5, 2013)

15/29

How did I miss the 7x7 record? :fp


----------



## already1329 (May 5, 2013)

26/29


----------



## blokpoi (May 5, 2013)

For me it is all about speed lol.

Current PB: 29/29 17 seconds.


----------



## Nihahhat (May 5, 2013)

I got 22/29. Didn't know how to spell Fakhri Raihaan and Tomoaki Okayama, completely forgot about Pyraminx, and for OH single, WF average, and clock single, I had no clue.

This quiz would be even cooler if it involved knowledge of the times, the record holders' nationalities, the year the records were set, etc.


----------



## IanTheCuber (May 5, 2013)

OMFG I got all of them on the first try.


----------



## Iggy (May 5, 2013)

28/29, forgot the feet WR average holder.


----------



## natezach728 (May 6, 2013)

26/29, forgot clock and feet. strangely, for oh average, i remember Pleskowicz, but not Michal


----------



## o2gulo (May 6, 2013)

23/29 in 1.5 minutes. Took me a while to remember clock WRs


----------



## Alcuber (May 6, 2013)

26/29, couldn't remember feet single and I didn't know how to spell Tomoaki and Sam (clock single WR's) last name


----------



## ThomasJE (May 6, 2013)

Nihahhat said:


> I got 22/29. Didn't know how to spell Fakhri Raihaan and Tomoaki Okayama, completely forgot about Pyraminx, and for OH single, WF average, and clock single, I had no clue.
> 
> This quiz would be even cooler if it involved knowledge of the times, the record holders' nationalities, the year the records were set, etc.



The times are already in the quiz. Nationalities will just give the answer away. The year the world records were set... There's no point in adding them.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 6, 2013)

28/29, missed feet average


----------



## Carrot (May 6, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> The times are already in the quiz. Nationalities will just give the answer away. The year the world records were set... There's no point in adding them.



You don't get it. Instead of just guessing the names of the world recordholders you should also have to guess the times. which makes the max score of the test something like 58


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (May 6, 2013)

Holy crap, you guys are too good. I only knew 18, even when the names were revealed.


----------



## cxinlee (May 6, 2013)

11/29 *facepalm*


----------



## ottozing (May 6, 2013)

23/29


----------



## ThomasJE (May 6, 2013)

Odder said:


> You don't get it. Instead of just guessing the names of the world recordholders you should also have to guess the times. which makes the max score of the test something like 58



I am unsure whether this can be done or not; I have contacted Sporcle to find out.


----------



## arcio1 (May 6, 2013)

24/29 
It would be 22/29 but:


Spoiler



I wanted to type "Lin" for 7x7 and it put Bingliang Li for Sq-1


----------



## ThomasJE (May 7, 2013)

ThomasJE said:


> I am unsure whether this can be done or not; I have contacted Sporcle to find out.



I have just got a reply on how to do it and I am changing it now. For the meantime, the game is offline until I have finished the fix.


----------



## ThomasJE (May 7, 2013)

The quiz is back up now. There are now 58 answers (names and results); and the quiz looks quite different. The time has also been increased to 6 minutes. Let's see if someone can name all 58.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (May 7, 2013)

27/58

So close to some of the answers and I also forgot to write down the 2x2 world records...


----------



## YddEd (May 7, 2013)

god of rubic 2 said:


> 27/58
> 
> So close to some of the answers and I also forgot to write down the 2x2 world records...


Cheats


----------



## Iggy (May 7, 2013)

52/58, didn't know 6x6, 7x7, 4BLD and megaminx average.


----------

